# Problems detecting RocketRaid 622 controller



## derwood (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a HighPoint RocketRaid 622 controller with an external array and port multipliers.
I can see that its detected as a Marvell 88SE912x:


```
Sep 17 04:04:43 alexandria kernel: pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 18.0 on pci0
Sep 17 04:04:43 alexandria kernel: pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
Sep 17 04:04:43 alexandria kernel: pci4: <mass storage, RAID> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
Sep 17 04:04:43 alexandria kernel: atapci2: <Marvell 88SE912x UDMA133 controller> port 0xd080-0xd087,0xd000-0xd003,0xcc00-0xcc07,0xc880-
0xc883,0xc800-0xc80f mem 0xfeaff400-0xfeaff40f irq 18 at device 0.1 on pci4
```

But, no driver loads and no drives are detected.  This is on FreeBSD 8.2-p2
Any tips or pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## derwood (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is the output from *pciconf -lvbc*:


```
none5@pci0:4:0:0:       class=0x010400 card=0x00011103 chip=0x06221103 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Triones Technologies Inc. (HighPoint)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xdc00, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd880, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd800, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd480, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd400, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfeaff800, size 2048, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 legacy endpoint max data 128(512) link x1(x1)
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
```


----------



## olav (Sep 18, 2011)

Have you tried adding 
	
	



```
achi_load="yes"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf?


----------



## derwood (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes.  Theres already another AHCI array on that system.  I think this may be a new version of the card that the driver can't detect.  Just guessing.


----------



## olav (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe you should try FreeBSD 8-STABLE, there are so many improvements now that it feels like FreeBSD 8.5


----------



## derwood (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah.. I did that yesterday.. I *had* been on 7.4, updated to 8.2 RELEASE and now its on 8.2 STABLE.  Still no joy.


----------



## derwood (Sep 18, 2011)

Just ordered a new card with a Silicon Image 3132 chipset.  It will work with the port multilpiers in the Sans Digital box and its non-RAID so the drives should appeaar individually.  Which will work great for ZFS.


----------



## mix_room (Sep 20, 2011)

how about manually loading the drivers?
`# kldload DRIVER`

Does that do the trick? Then you could always force-load them in /boot/loader.conf


----------



## derwood (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah.. Tried to load the driver as well.  Found info below in CVS logs.
So, the controller should be detected by the AHCI driver, which is already loaded.  I get the new controller tomorrow.. I'll post an update after I try it out.



```
Revision 1.144.2.6: download - view: text, markup, annotated - select for diffs
Sun Feb 14 19:28:45 2010 UTC (19 months ago) by mav
Branches: RELENG_8
Diff to: previous 1.144.2.5: preferred, colored; branchpoint 1.144: preferred, colored
Changes since revision 1.144.2.5: +1 -0 lines
SVN rev 203888 on 2010-02-14 19:28:45Z by mav

MFC r203030:
Add support for SATA part of Marvell 88SE912x controllers to ahci(4).
Limit early revisions from 6Gb/s to 3Gb/s by default, or they negotiate
only 1.5Gb/s, when 3Gb/s devices connected.

Add dummy driver for PATA part of these controllers, preventing generic
driver attach them. It causes system freeze when SATA controller used after
PATA was touched.
```


----------



## mav@ (Sep 21, 2011)

Your HPT RR622 controller should be supported in 8-STABLE since SVN rev 216452 on 2010-12-15:
Add IDs of HighPoint RocketRAID 62x cards (Marvell 88SE9128 chips).


----------



## derwood (Sep 22, 2011)

Any ideas on how I can force it to be detected and show the drives?


----------



## derwood (Sep 22, 2011)

I also tried flashing the BIOS on the card to the most current version, and I found the AHCI non-RAID BIOS and put that on as well.  Thats what's on it now.  I can tell you that 
	
	



```
class=0x010400 card=0x00011103 chip=0x06221103 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
```
 does not appear in ahci.c  Nor does 
	
	



```
class=0x01018f card=0x91a41b4b chip=0x91a41b4b rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
```
Should I try adding those to ahci.c and recompiling?

Here's the info from *pciconf -lvbc*:


```
none5@pci0:4:0:0:       class=0x010400 card=0x00011103 chip=0x06221103 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Triones Technologies Inc. (HighPoint)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xdc00, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd880, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd800, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd480, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd400, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfeaff800, size 2048, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 legacy endpoint max data 128(512) link x1(x1)
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
atapci2@pci0:4:0:1:     class=0x01018f card=0x91a41b4b chip=0x91a41b4b rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd080, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd000, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xcc00, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xc880, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xc800, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfeaff400, size 16, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 legacy endpoint max data 128(512) link x1(x1)
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
```


----------



## mav@ (Sep 22, 2011)

ahci.c includes ID 0x06221103. I don't know what's wrong in you case. Are you sure you have fresh 8-STABLE?
Second controller (ID 0x91a41b4b) is a PATA port of this chip. It is handled by atapci driver as it should be, as I see here.


----------



## derwood (Sep 23, 2011)

I re-ran cvsup today to make sure.. here's output from *uname -a*:

```
FreeBSD alexandria.naebunny.net 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #2: Thu Sep 22 05:34:54 EDT 2011
```
Does the revision level make a difference in device detection?  
In ahci.c, its listed as 0x06201103, 0x00 but pciconf lists 0x06201103, 0x01


----------



## mav@ (Sep 23, 2011)

It is compared as ">=". So listed 0x00 should match 0x01 also.


----------



## derwood (Sep 23, 2011)

OK.. I finally got it figured out.  I found a non-raid BIOS for the card on the HighPoint site.  I thought I had flashed it earlier in the week but it didn't.  The flash program they packed with the BIOS wouldn't work with the card.  I had to find another program hidden on the HighPoint site and put the two together.  
Once I flashed it and completely powered everything off and back on again, it came up.
The Zpool is built and running.  Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## dfairles (Dec 10, 2011)

I have that same card and I am having the same issue.  Could you tell us where you got the the programs?


----------



## derwood (Dec 10, 2011)

dfairles said:
			
		

> I have that same card and I am having the same issue.  Could you tell us where you got the the programs?



OK, this takes two downloads that you have to put together.

The program that does the BIOS update can be grabbed here.
That contains the hptflash.exe program and the RAID BIOS.
You then need to go here and get the non-RAID BIOS.. It contains the file rr622la.v11.
This is the non-RAID BIOS that needs to be put with hptflash.exe from the first zip file.

However, I don't know what kind of devices you're using with the RR622 card, but its junk and I never got it working properly with my system.  I had to purchase another card to get the drives in my enclosure to work at normal speeds.
That sad story is here.  I had to buy a Silicon Image card and upgrade to FreeBSD 9.0.  Once I did that, performance took off.  YMMV, but the Silicon Image cards appear to have better driver support.


----------

